# Fuji CCR2 help



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm looking at a used CCR2 and I'm trying to determine the year. It's has a 105/Ultagra mix, orange, silver, and carbon. The seller claims it's a 2010 52cm, but I'm only finding it in those colors in a 2008, and not. offered in a 52 but a 53.


----------

